# FS/FT:"Peru" Scalare pair + free Pearl Danios REDUCED TO $20 OR TRADE OR BEST OFFER!



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

*FS/FT:"Peru" Scalare pair + free Pearl Danios REDUCED TO $20 OR TRADE OR BEST OFFER!*

*Free with any trade or purchase over $10:*
Water lettuce, and Hornwort (BOTH OF THESE ARE GREAT, grows so fast it ends up soaking up excess nutrients to get rid of algae problems) / Hornwort*
(ditto for fast growth = soaking up nutrients = no algae!)
/ cuttings of dwarf Hygro / Cryptocorynes sp./Java fern
*

*Mated pair of Pterophyllum scalare "Peru Red Spotted"* *SOLD THANKS!!*









These are Gorgeous angels... when I see them in breeding colouration I'm stunned!!*
This pair from my group has given me eggs twice now, but I don't have tank space to raise and grow out fry,*
Very nice looking Peru angels, gorgeous colours,*My Display Pic*
my cell phone pics here do not do them justice.*

A pair of angels make a great addition to many community tanks. 
Keeping six or eight together can also work, but 3, 4, or 5 together is not recommended. .. There have been a few pretty nasty scuffles between the male of my pair and the other large male in my tank... Really want to rehome these fast and get ssome smaller angels , which is why I'm flexible on the price for these

They are obo. 4 inches. Asking $45, [NOW ONLY $25] but I might be flexible... pick up near Metrotown mall

Take the angels for $25 and get the pearl danios for free! NOW REDUCED TO $20[/B]

*OR trade my adult pair of Peru scalares for one or two juvenile quarter-sized "Peru Altums" OR 3-4 quarter- sized Pinoy blue zebra angels*

*OR Trade for a HOB or waterfall cascade-type filter, capacity for 40+ Gallons 

I am now maxed out bioload wise, since I made an impulse buy earlier ... These two big angels need to go! 
*Breeding trio of Corydoras paleatus (Peppered corys) **SOLD**

These have given me fry several times now, they lay eggs every week when I do water changes, but it's too much work to raise all those babies! One big female and a smaller very nicely coloured male, they have faint dark streaks on their dorsal fins, and the offspring have beautiful jet black stripes on theirs.*Only $25 if you also buy the pearl danios.

Pygmy Corydoras **SOLD***

Tank raised by me, these pygmy cory eggs were cleaned of fungus by red cherry shrimp, so I didn't use any methelyne blue.

Maybe it's beginners luck but I think maybe the lack of chemicals are the reason I had a 100% success rate raising these fry, *I sold about 40-50 in the spring, and kept 8 young ones for myself, now they are 3/4 grown subadults, very very healthy and nice colours.
The original six are spawning again, so I am rehoming the subadults.*

Three pearl Danios (albolineatus)  Danio albolineatus (Pearl Danio) - Seriously Fish

I got today not fitting in with the rest of the tank like I thought they would..... They are beautiful fish, but they really need a long tank, more like a 50+ long, the really like to swim, it makes my head hurt to see them bouncing around like crazy in my tank... They do make great dither fish though! Very peaceful and not nippy. They have some blue and pink colouration, and a gold line as well as a shiny pearl sheen... 
$10  OR ONLY $5 IF YOU ALSO BUY THE ANGELS.*


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

good deals free bump


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

They are indeed the ancestors of the "common" angel, from which all the other varieties were derived.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump price lowered


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bump price lowered


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice Angels I just bought 13 of these guys today


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

price lowered


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Interested in the Cories. I'll pm you too


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

prices loweredddd


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

There have been a few pretty nasty scuffles between the male of my pair and the other large male in my tank... Really want to rehome these fast and get more smaller angels , which is why I'm flexible on the price for these


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Prices are OBO


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

corydoras pending prices lowered on angel pair and pearl danios


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me know if you still have some Pygmy cories. I'm looking at getting 3. Thanks.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

The Corydoras (pygmy juvys and breeder peppered corys) SOLD thank you!! Price lowered again on Peru Angel pair.. They are being unfriendly with the other angels, imo these guys are more beautiful than any of the fancy koi of gold angels, with their subtle blue and red and orange hues, and pattered fins, but I need to rehome the big pair!! Make an offer


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Take the angel pair and the danios for only $30 plus lots of freebies!!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Pics added. really need to sell this angel pair!! If you take the angels , get the danios free! Only $25 plus free plants etc


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

$20 ? They gotta go!! Make an offer


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

BUMP LOWERED TO $20 for ALL


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

BUMP $20 takes all!!!!!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump must go!! The pair are a lot bigger than all buy 1 other male, and hes getting picked on bad!!


----------

